# Cherry  Waldorf Salad



## Katherine (Apr 29, 2002)

2 c Boiling Water 
6 oz (1 pk) Cherry Flavor Gelatin 
1 c Cold Water 
1/4 c Lemon Juice 
1 1/2 c Chopped Cored Apples 
1 c Chopped Celery 
1 c Chopped Walnuts Or Pecans 
1 x Lettuce Leaves 
1 x Garnishes 


Instructions

 Garnishes to include Apple slices and/or celery leaves.In medium bowl, pour boiling water over gelatin; stir until dissolved. Add cold water and lemon juice; chill until partially set. Fold in apples, celery and nuts. Pour into lightly oiled 6-cup mold or 9-inch square baking pan. Chill until set, 4 to 6 hours or overnight. Unmold on lettuce leaves and garnish as desired.


----------

